# the HANGER steak



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 1, 2017)

i cant get over how good they are. my favorite cut by far now, since my butcher introduced me to them.

i just picked up a few for deer camp. my campmates are gonna love them.


----------



## dwalker (Nov 1, 2017)

I wish I could find them easier around me. No joy at the grocer and special order (bulk) through the butcher.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 1, 2017)

People on this very forum laughed at me when I said I preferred hangar over ribeye.

Sliced, served rare, along with fingerling potatoes, roasted shallots, and a red reduction sauce (or bearnaise for that matter). So damn good.


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 1, 2017)

Been doing the Arrechera thing myself. Mexican style flap meat cooked over charcoal served with beans and grilled Mexican onions.


----------



## Jacob_x (Nov 1, 2017)

Must be no further than MR, like 56 degrees max. Technically offal, tastes best relatively fresh, no aging on this one.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 1, 2017)

Alongside lobster Benedict is a nice way to go too


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 1, 2017)

Steak and Eggs. Why not?


----------



## daveb (Nov 1, 2017)

Dennis - That does not suck. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 2, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> View attachment 37348
> 
> 
> Alongside lobster Benedict is a nice way to go too



Gangster


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 2, 2017)

Flank and skirt are equally rewarding if handled with the appropriate amount of care


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 2, 2017)

There is currently a movement away from the use of hangar steak. It has become hugely popular in restaurants. Unfortunately there is only one on each cow, coining it the name butcher's steak for years. Well that demand has led to the butchering of more cattle, and nicer cuts being ground for burger, driving costs...


----------



## cheflivengood (Nov 2, 2017)

flat iron fan myself. Fun to butcher, and some of the parts are marbled like wagyu.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 2, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Flank and skirt are equally rewarding if handled with the appropriate amount of care



Never had skirt. Never seen it in any counters, and no butcher I've asked has known what it was.


----------



## valgard (Nov 2, 2017)

Skirt is awesome! Growing up was maybe the cheapest cut, now/here it's so expensive and hard to find .


----------



## TheCaptain (Nov 2, 2017)

valgard said:


> Skirt is awesome! Growing up was maybe the cheapest cut, now/here it's so expensive and hard to find .



+1. Skirt and Flank are pricey around here as well. It's not uncommon to find fillet on sale cheaper than these cuts (sobs loudly). Fortunately I can almost always get both.

My favorite way to cook both? Slight cross hatch with knife, salt and pepper both sides and cook over screaming hot flames just until you get char marks (turn halfway through) basting with fresh lime juice as they are cooking. Let rest for 5 min then slice.

Top with salsa verde or chimmichurri. 

Great, now I crave red meat.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 2, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Never had skirt. Never seen it in any counters, and no butcher I've asked has known what it was.


Time to find a new butcher lol skirt and hanger are pretty basic cuts every north American butcher should know.


----------



## valgard (Nov 2, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Time to find a new butcher lol skirt and hanger are pretty basic cuts every north American butcher should know.


He's in Europe, maybe they have a different name for it?


----------



## valgard (Nov 2, 2017)

and I have two words for skirt: Ropa Vieja (google that :hungry


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 2, 2017)

valgard said:


> He's in Europe, maybe they have a different name for it?


wow I'm dumb haha automatically assumed he was in the US...great point, even different EU countries have different ways of butchery and different cuts altogether for their livestock. A butcher in France breaks down a cow differently than a butcher in the UK or Germany (for example).


----------



## valgard (Nov 2, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> wow I'm dumb haha automatically assumed he was in the US...great point, even different EU countries have different ways of butchery and different cuts altogether for their livestock. A butcher in France breaks down a cow differently than a butcher in the UK or Germany (for example).



yeah, my guess is either they don't pull that cut separately or have a different name for it. 

@Damage, try asking for the cut with the longest fibres he can think of or just bring a picture of two to your butcher?


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 2, 2017)

I've had good success with unfamiliar butchers when requesting less than popular cuts by showing them pictures.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 2, 2017)

my butcher said there were TWO hangers in each cow. he said if timing is right, he will show me where it is on a primal. i need to know because i want to find it on a ELK. 

skirt..yea. i think that is the beefiest flavor cut. if you want to explain what beef taste like to a person or space alien what it taste like..i would choose skirt. it is my goto for fajitas or stuff like that. i never buy flank anymore. i think the hanger taste like skirt, but is tender like the loin.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Nov 2, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my butcher said there were TWO hangers in each cow. he said if timing is right, he will show me where it is on a primal. i need to know because i want to find it on a ELK.



I think the confusion lies in the fact that theres one hanging tender on each steer. If you take the (usually) inedible seam out of the center of the hanging tender, you get two hanger steaks. The hanging tender is an ugly sumbitch that hangs off the diaphragm, its near the pancreas, iirc. A whole hanging tender off a biggish steer is rarely more than 3lbs or so, in my experience, so I have no idea what an elk hanger would look like. (I want to say I saw a deer hanging tender once, and it was tiny, but I may be remembering something else. I know the venison flank steaks Ive seen are ~ 0.25lbs.)


----------



## parbaked (Nov 2, 2017)

I think skirt steak is taken from the diaphragm muscle which is why it is so fibrous.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 2, 2017)

I like to marinade hanger overnight in Coca-Cola with ginger, garlic, shallot, herbs, olive oil, salt and pepper. Remove from marinade, pat dry, season with salt and pepper and grill medium rare.


----------



## Jacob_x (Nov 2, 2017)

Hanger steak is Onglet in French, skirt is called bavette. The onglet is the hanging muscle by the diaphragm yes. The skirt is one of the muscles in the plate, the lower belly kinda area. As is the flank. I think what's confusing, at least in the UK, is that flank can also refer to a group of muscles - flank, goose skirt, skirt and maybe a couple more.


----------



## panda (Nov 9, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> flat iron fan myself. Fun to butcher, and some of the parts are marbled like wagyu.


+1


----------

